# Who here wraps?



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

It doesn't seem like very many MDC mom's use wraps. I read a lot about slings and MT's but not much about wrapping. I'm wondering why or am I wrong. And if you do wrap which ones do you have?


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

I personally dont wrap.
I prefer Asian Baby Carriers and the only Mei Tai's I like are the real Chinese ones (like the Mangobaby mei tai)...I prefer Onbuhimos, Chunei's and other funky "ethnic" stuff.









But ive noticed the same...RS's and MT's are BIG on MDC...

I have 2 wraps, a DIY gauze and a narrow Japanese wrap...but I dont use either much...I just prefer my Chunei and Onbu over anything...I DO love Pslings though.

Ive tried a Storch...but alas, couldnt truely get into wrappin'.

which kinds do you like?

Umm Ibi


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Right now I have a Didy Indio and girasol Tango and earthy rainbow. I've had an ellaroo in the past but wanted something thicker so I sold it to buy the girasol. I want to try a bb slen and a hopp. I have a MT but never use it. I feel like the wraps are much more supportive.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I have a Didymos.

I am in







:

Just wish I would have know about it almost 8 years ago...

Have tried to carry my baby in a Maya pouch but she hated it and I found it very uncomfortable.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto l&a* 
I have a Didymos.

I am in







:

Just wish I would have know about it almost 8 years ago...

Have tried to carry my baby in a Maya pouch but she hated it and I found it very uncomfortable.

Which one?
Wraps are soooo pretty. That is one reason I love them so much.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I've used all different kinds of carriers over the years, but the wrap I used the most was a Bali Baby Stretch. It's sort of in between a stretchy wrap (like a Moby) and a woven wrap (like a Didy or Storch). It was easy to pop my DD in and out due to the stretch, but it was much more supportive than something like a Moby.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a Hoppediz. I love it! Ds is alomst 6 months and I just got it a couple of weeks ago. I wish I had it much sooner. It is so beautiful. I love the looks and compliments I get when I am wearing him around. Lots of ladies ask me if I get a sore neck or back and shocked when they find out that it feels like heaven having my little guy so close.

I wanted a wrap because I wanted to challenge myself, and at this point I have only mastered a front cross carry, but I am working slowly on other carries. I was worried about tying it on myself when we are out and about, because sometimes it just isn't practical to drive around all wrapped up! But I figured out if I tie it and keep the ends in the car, they don't drag on the ground. I would like to try an Asian style carrier, but for now my wrap is awesome and like I said I love it!!


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

I love wraps! Im down to just one wrap, but I love it. I am borrowing an Ergo from a friend, and I am scared to get one because I probably wont use my wraps as much if I do. But, I totally love wraps. They are beautiful, and comfortable, and they attract a lot of positive people and comments. Its like waving my crunchy flag. LOL. If I wear SSCs more often, I will have to wear more tie-dye to compensate, I think.


----------



## secretresistance (Dec 2, 2005)

Our only carrier for a really long time was a Moby wrap, and we used it every-which-way. DD is still pretty little and it gets used frequently for the hip carry.

As soon as I can afford decent fabric, I'm going to make one for the specific length I like for a hip carry. I'd love to try a higher quality wrap for the more involved carries, especially as DD gets bigger, but it hasn't been in the budget yet.

I'm in love with my Peanut Shell pouch for quick trips at the moment, but you can't beat a wrap for a long haul. Definitely prefer the Moby to our mei tai, but I also can't carry DD on my back in the mei tai.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

We have a Jan Didymos that we use all the time and LURVE







Mostly we do FWCC, and I can get him on my back by myself in a SHBC (highly modified), but we also put him on DP's back in a few different ways, which takes both of us, and I've used it for a really comfy side carry. We also have a BBS (Isis) which is on semi-permanent loan to a mama with a babe about 4 months younger than Naked Baby. We were rarely using it at that point (although it was our favorite when he was younger), and she only had a DIY gauze - not the best option for a little one, although it works. We also have a water wrap (also from gypsymama) that I love, and use sometimes to take showers with him when I'm home by myself, but it doesn't feel secure enough to use it for anything else.

We'd love to have a bigger wrap stash, but $$ is an issue (when isn't it??).

We don't _only_ wrap, though. Out and about you're more likely to see us using the RS or MT - unless it's at the zoo, which is more than worth getting the wrap out for. It's definitely the most comfortable long-wear option.


----------



## laurap (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a Moby, Ellaroo Meija and Vatani Marumaya (did I spell that right...lol)


----------



## love2bmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I love my wraps. I have a Moby wrap which is stretchy and great for little ones when you're holding them for long periods. I also have a Maya wrap which is not stretchy and it's great for toddlers. Especially on your back.


----------



## FiddleMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I like my slings but I love my wrap a kajillion times more. It's SO much more comfortable.

I have a Versa-Carry from Wallypop.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

MDC Wrappers exist! I'm just guessing that we're not a very vocal bunch.

I have:

Didymos Terra Wool dyed turquoise, hemmed to 4 m.
A Didymos blue tricolor with fringe, 2.2m
A Storchenwiege Ulli, 4.1m (my bulletproof wrap that can go to h*!! and back and look perfect after a wash)
A Bara Barn in druvor (grape)
A vintage Gypsy Mama Gauze in canary yellow - a great beach wrap
I used to have a Kozy but found that the wraps were comfier. Also, dd#2 just didn't like the MT unless it was to sleep in


----------



## RasJane (Nov 20, 2001)

Ds may have to write "wrap" as his permanent address on his college paperwork.







: I am so in love with wrapping. Due to $$ I've not actually bought one. I haven't wrapped my brain around spending that much money for a length of fabric when I have a room in my house that has been taken over by fabric.








My first wrap was for ds2 and it was just some homespun-style fabric in a plain check. That was heaven sent for my back since he got so big so fast.
For ds2 I dyed up some cotton jersey in a pretty sage green. I like the very slight width-wise stretch of it for the newborn stage.
I like that I can have lots of cuddle time with him even though he is #3 with brothers who also want lots of my time. Also, since my last 2 are adopted, its given me a way to bond with them.
I also have 2 RS and a MT. Ds3 HATES the RS. I've never been able to find a position he will tolerate for more than 10 minutes. The MT is okay, but we just really like the super-closeness of the wrap.
It is fun, too, to be out in public and get all the wow! comments. Though I must say, I get FAR fewer comments now than I did 2-3 years ago. I think they are becoming more popular around here, so not such a novelty.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdabbler* 
MDC Wrappers exist! I'm just guessing that we're not a very vocal bunch.

I have:

Didymos Terra Wool dyed turquoise, hemmed to 4 m.
A Didymos blue tricolor with fringe, 2.2m
A Storchenwiege Ulli, 4.1m (my bulletproof wrap that can go to h*!! and back and look perfect after a wash)
A Bara Barn in druvor (grape)
A vintage Gypsy Mama Gauze in canary yellow - a great beach wrap
I used to have a Kozy but found that the wraps were comfier. Also, dd#2 just didn't like the MT unless it was to sleep in










A friend of mine just got a Ulli, I love the colors.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Yep, I love to wrap! I have... erm... more than I'm going to admit to


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i mostly wrap newborns/smaller infants and then graduate to MT's and SSC's as they get older.

i don't have many wraps atm, since DS doesn't get worn much these days and i haven't ramped up the stash yet for baby. But i do have my Ganga GM BBS that i just got back (was lending it to a friend), and in the past i've had an Ellaroo Ysabel, a Freya GM BBB and two Storchs (Ulli and Turq Leo). The Ysabel ended up as two ring slings, one of which i gifted and the other i sold, the GM Freya met the exact same fate, and both the Storchs got sold or traded when we phased out of using them much.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I wrap too! I have a wrap and an ergo. I want to try a MT next time


----------



## Kay11 (Aug 30, 2006)

I do!! Almost exclusively now. I have 2 Ellaroos, a BB slen and a Didymos on the way I hope. I've had various other wraps that have passed through my house too, but I try not to be too greedy and just have a few that I really love at any one time rather than the dozens I'd like! lol
I have MTs and 1 SSC too, pouches and RS for newborn phases, but wrapping is what I love best.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use a wrap, it works great with my growing bump.









I like many many carriers, but right now my MT and my wrap are my prefered choice.


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

im loving wraps now too







though i'd like to branch out from the fwcc and pwcc, but dd2 is not the most patient with mumma learning new positions


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

I am in loooooove with my Moby, and so is my Savannah!


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I _love_ wraps. I have a Lana (I really like this one), a homemade gauze and now a moby for the new baby. I also plan on getting a didy for the new baby.
I love rings slings and ABCs but wraps are a life saver and my favorite for back carries.


----------



## ebonysista (Mar 5, 2007)

MDC'er here who loves wrapping to get the perfect fit. I have a moby wrap and I love it! I've been using it since my son was a few days old. The moby wrap has been perfect for the newborn stage.


----------



## nugglemama (Feb 18, 2007)

Wraps are the largest portion of my stash. i love my wraps far above almost anything but my Pod.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok, I just realized that wraps are somethign different! (I'm new to this, but really love the ideas). DO wraps seem more versatile? or is it just me? I think I might look into these!

Also I notice that there are fewer wraps that are sold in multiple sizes, which is a drag if you're bigger. Anyone who's bigger (plus-sized, I'm a size 24 non-pregnant), if there a brand you like?


----------



## egfmba (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm a wrapper, too! I have:

Vatanai:

Kipawa
Koira
Pamir
Gypsy Mama:

Morgaine
Water Wrap
I love, adore, and worship my wraps.







: They make my life so much easier. Right now, we only do the FWCC (front wrap cross carry) for the most part (since there are no boobs on my back), but I can't wait until he gets older and goes more willingly on my hip or back.

DS2 actually smiles when he sees me break out a wrap. He knows it means he's going to have the ride of his life!







He loves his wraps, and DS1 even wants up every so often.

So, yes, there are some wrappers here at MDC.









eva


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Ok, I just realized that wraps are somethign different! (I'm new to this, but really love the ideas). DO wraps seem more versatile? or is it just me? I think I might look into these!

Also I notice that there are fewer wraps that are sold in multiple sizes, which is a drag if you're bigger. Anyone who's bigger (plus-sized, I'm a size 24 non-pregnant), if there a brand you like?

Yes they are VERY versatile! Front, back, side, quick, sturdy, poppable... and on and on. Their biggest downfall is that they for some people, they are hard to learn. I caught on quick, though =)

As far as longer wraps go, look for a size 7, 5+ meters, or a "maxi." My friend had a BB Slen that was really long and it was GORGEOUS! I like that brand.


----------



## momazon4 (Dec 19, 2006)

Another wrapper checking in! I have 2 MTs, a ringsling, and a pouch, too but wrapping is my true love!!! We use it for naps at home with dd (11 weeks). When she was smaller, I used my MobyD topless for skin on skin. She is now 17lbs and I use my 2 Hopps and 2 BB Slens every day....


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk*
i mostly wrap newborns/smaller infants and then graduate to MT's and SSC's as they get older.

This is me, too. I love wrapping a little baby who pretty much stays put, but definitely by the time they get to the up-down stage I don't have the patience for flippety-flipping all day long! I'm also anal about not liking to drag wrap ends on the ground when we're out and about.

I have a pretty big wrap stash though for someone who doesn't wrap much.








Maybe it's because it's the ultimate Girl Scout Badge of babywearing, and I kept telling myself that THIS was the wrap that would turn me into a die-hard wrapper. I'm good at the FWCC and the FCC, and the BWCC with chest belt, but there's a lot I still have to learn.

Let's see, off the top of my head:

GypsyMama Bali Baby Stretch (the wrap that convinced me I COULD wrap)
GM Bali Baby Breeze
Mom & Me hemp wrap (looking forward to actually using this one with the new baby)
Mobys (can't be without a stretchy wrap or two for a newborn)
Calin Bleu fleece wrap (JUST got this one, so excited for a fall/winter baby to snuggle in it)
Didymos Indio wool/cotton
Storchenwiege Leo
This is NOTHING compared to the enormous wrap collections that some moms over at TBW have, but it gives me a lot of wrapping options. Now that I'm on baby #3 and last (about to pop any second now), I'm really determined to up my wrapping skills so I can help teach others to wrap. Third time's the charm!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
This is me, too. I love wrapping a little baby who pretty much stays put, but definitely by the time they get to the up-down stage I don't have the patience for flippety-flipping all day long! I'm also anal about not liking to drag wrap ends on the ground when we're out and about.

I have a pretty big wrap stash though for someone who doesn't wrap much.








Maybe it's because it's the ultimate Girl Scout Badge of babywearing, and I kept telling myself that THIS was the wrap that would turn me into a die-hard wrapper. I'm good at the FWCC and the FCC, and the BWCC with chest belt, but there's a lot I still have to learn.

Let's see, off the top of my head:

GypsyMama Bali Baby Stretch (the wrap that convinced me I COULD wrap)
GM Bali Baby Breeze
Mom & Me hemp wrap (looking forward to actually using this one with the new baby)
Mobys (can't be without a stretchy wrap or two for a newborn)
Calin Bleu fleece wrap (JUST got this one, so excited for a fall/winter baby to snuggle in it)
Didymos Indio wool/cotton
Storchenwiege Leo
This is NOTHING compared to the enormous wrap collections that some moms over at TBW have, but it gives me a lot of wrapping options. Now that I'm on baby #3 and last (about to pop any second now), I'm really determined to up my wrapping skills so I can help teach others to wrap. Third time's the charm!

Quirky...I feel the same way...Ive tried to get into wrapping-oh I really have, and I keep telling myself...hmm, maybe if I buy a Simon Didy or a Panama Hopp it'll catapolt me into the world of serious wrapping...BUT, im just TOO lazy, im used the quickness and ease of a ABC and I donno...it just seems too hard to be a hardcore wrap mastah...LOL...yes I know, ive failed some how.
hehehhehe...
This guilt it what drove me to atleast have a DIY gauze wrap in my stash...so atleast I feel somewhat better like...atleast its there...should I want to use it.








But, do I ever...nooooooooooooo.

Im also reckoning that Ibi is now almost 10months old...my time has passed for getting really good at wrapping, so I justify it with...well, if we ever have another one...THEN i'll develop a huge wrap collection- al'a TBW style and become a wrap mastah...
but...
until then...
im rocking the ABC's and Pslings...and am...overall, pretty happy.

But, its funny eh...how wrapping is considered like the pinnacle of babywearing skill.


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

I do! I do!
How else would I get the leaves in my yard raked?







:

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k3...a/100_1120.jpg


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I love your pic TattooedMama! Babe looks so happy. I haven't tried a back carry in my Hopp yet, but after seeing your pic I feel inspired!


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 

But, its funny eh...how wrapping is considered like the pinnacle of babywearing skill.









See personally I don't think it should really matter, though I know exactly what you mean!. To me babywearing is about using a tool to help me stay connected and meet my baby's needs while still doing all those million and one things that need to get done. So I say what ever works for you.







If that is wraps to one mama or ABCs (or whatever) to another, who cares?


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

I love wraps. In houston it is really hot so we use lots of Gypsy Mama bali Breezes but we have some thicker ones for winter.


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

I'm another wrapper! Well, I'm learning to be. I have a Moby that I LOVED until dd got so big it wasn't comfy. I have 2 homemade gauze wraps. And I finally have my Eva Didymos! She's just as pretty as I hoped. I really thought that would do it for me, but I've been bitten by the bug. I want MORE! Some of the Hopps are lovely!
I do have a couple of ring slings and a couple of homemade MT's, but wrapping is where my heart is. The RS always seemed too complicated, some how.
I'm fairly new to wrapping, but I have just figured out how to do a decent ruck! We went to the post office in style today!!


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

I love the pic TattooedMama!!!!

I am new to babywearing, my little one is 8 weeks old. I use my moby and leo daily! I just fell in love with a maruyama vatanai.... yummy.... can't wait to get it! Although I love MTs too....A very wonderful mama just sold me her MT today.


----------



## melibee (Aug 20, 2007)

Woo-hoo! I love wrapping! It is definitely the most comfortable for me!


----------



## melibee (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, and great picture! Babes always seem to be so happy on Mommas back!


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

We are wrappers! I have a RS from a friend that we use a bit, but nothing fits us quite like the wraps, and my little one really dislikes the MT.
I have 2 Didys: Smaragd Indio and Toby. 2 Storches: Inca and Leo Natural. I also have a GM but I'm not really fond of it... The storches are by far our favorites, but they are also the most broken in of all our wraps.







:


----------



## EkkaGrrl (Oct 26, 2006)

I LOVE my wrap! I have a Cuddly Wrap and it's the most comfortable thing ever! I also have a ring sling I used with dd1 and I thought that was just the greatest until I bought the wrap for dd2. She's not quite 2 months old so I've only tried the one position but as soon as she gets a little bigger I intend to play around with the wrap.

I have to agree with a few other people who have commented on the kind of attention you get with the wrap. I live in a tiny place and when people see me wearing Ruby I get the best comments.







People are really suprised to learn that it's just a long peice of cloth.


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

I wrap my baby. I don't think you're too "old" to try if your baby is 8 months! I had an awful Fisher Price front carrier that I used with my baby, and I used it a lot for walking around town. It was uncomfortable, but still easier than just holding babe on long walks. I tried a few different kinds of slings that I saw on the internet. Once I found out about wrapping, I was hooked!

I have never bought or tried a wrap, I have just sewed (or cut, since the latest one has never been hemmed!) out of inexpensive cotton gauze. If $$ were around, I might be tempted to try one out, and I'm sure it would be fantastic.

I mostly wear my baby in a front cross carry, but want to keep learning new ways to wrap. Once she is on my back, we both really like that, but I haven't got very confident putting her on that way.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I wrap more than anything else.

My main wrap is my Girasol Tulipaani. I also have Forest Berries and Polkka. And I have a hot pink dyed Didymos.

If I am running in somewhere, I will use my Girasol Tango RS or my Didymos Red Waves RS.

I used to only use a Kozy with my last one, but I really like the flexibility of wrapping.


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

I Wrap!!! Pretty much all I use now. I currently own 3. Not a large "stash" But what works for me and My 2yr old.

Current "stash" (not sure I like that word)

Girasol Earthy Rainbow 5.2m
Didymos Black Ellipsen 3.8m
Storch Leo Natural 4m

Pic of my stash now and some action shots
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...october019.jpg
Earthy Rainbow
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...october015.jpg
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...october016.jpg

Black Ellipsen
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...erfairy034.jpg
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...erfairy032.jpg

Leo Nat
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...yleonat011.jpg
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...yleonat012.jpg


----------



## quinbearzmama (Jan 26, 2005)

Just found this thread and I'm so happy I did. I noticed some TBW mamas here









We LOVE to wrap! I didn't discover wraps until my DS was six months old and I wore him for quite some time. Our first wrap was an Ulli Storch (now DD's legacy wrap) and we were perfectly fine with just one wrap until DD was about 4 months old. Then I discovered FSOT on thebabywearer and let's just say we've been through a few carriers since then. However, we're now "down" to 5 wraps and still looking to thin that part of our stash a bit. In addition to Ulli, we have a Didymos Simon (DH's bday present last year and DS's legacy wrap- he still gets worn in that at 3 1/2+ years), Didy Red Waves, Storch Lemony Inka and Girasol Tulipaani (old weave). My DD prefers MTs and SSCs these days but we still wrap on occasion.

It took me a while to feel comfortable wrapping on my own (my sweet DH would help me in those first few months); thank goodness for my two babywearing DVDs and our local babywearing group. Three plus years later and I'm still learning new carries and would love to get comfortable with a shorty/rebozo.
G2G- baby is up!


----------



## Sillz (Feb 2, 2008)

My stash consists of 5 wraps:

Didymos Paul
Sorchewiege Leo Marine
Didymos Rubinrot Indio
Hoppediz Montreal
Girasol Green Tea

I love my wraps! I mostly do FWCC but am working on learning to back wrap.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

Me, me, me!
Hi, fellow wrappers!








I have a home-made gauze wrap that my son and I just love. He is almost 10 months old, and it has been our main carrier since about 10 weeks or so. We have litterally worn it out. I put him in it the other day and poked a hole right through it with my thumb







.
So I'm looking for an inexpensive, used (we're compacting) replacement.
We use the FWCC most - even at 26 lbs it's still comfortable!
We also use a BWC with a chest belt and a hip cross.
I can pop him in and out if the front and hip carries pretty easily as he wants up and down these days - must practice walking!
Melinda


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sillz* 
Sorchewiege Leo Marine

I want one of these! Or a Leo Natural. But the Marine is soooooo pretty.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Didymos has a new "Green Waves" that I like. I'm obsessed with the color green, lovin' it!!

Just had my babe, so I'm enjoying the newborn wrapping. Thinking I have to upsize from a size 5 to a size 6 though.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I do! We started with a DIY gauze wrap in December and got an Inka Storchenwiege a few weeks ago. I pretty much always do a BWCC with chestbelt, as I find it's very comfortable. I love being able to get DS up on my back and it's so secure!

I actually did this at the grocery store last week! It was funny, a woman came running over like DS was dangling by a toenail and asked if she coud help. I just said "No thanks, we do this all the time." The older woman behind me said her grandaughter wraps too.


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

I went to the store yesterday and bought some cloth. It was the first time I wrapped. My ds loved it. He sleeps so much better and my hands are free to work


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a moby and also two I made--one of cheap walmart fabric (too weak once he passed about 15lbs) and one of solarvail (so nice in the summer!)
I also have three ring sings and a pouch...and now that my baby is 1 and heavy, I'm making an ABC so I can throw him on my back....

All that said, I used the moby ALL THE TIME when he was new, because it was all I had. As he got bigger, and his legs stuck out more (and he could hold his head up etc) then I often would grab the sling because it was faster for the in-and-out. I still use a wrap when I'm going to wear him for a while though, because it's better distribution of the weight. So hiking or a good walk, wrap all the way...but just a quick run someplace, or throw him on my hip so I can make dinner--I usually grab the sling. Lately he will only go to sleep in the pouch...I do prefer using the pouch/sling if I need to wear him to sleep though, because it's really hard to lay down a wrapped baby without waking him!!!


----------



## crocus (Apr 20, 2006)

I LOVE wrapping! I have a Storchenwiege that I use many times at home throughout the day. So far, I haven't had the courage to wrap in public yet. We go for walks, but the wrap is already on when we leave the house. Some day I will be brave...


----------



## gun (Sep 11, 2007)

Another that prefers wrapping!

I have 4 wraps, and for around the house stuff they are fab. I can wear her for long periods. Until we reach spring here, I use a MT for most errands. It's just easier when with coats to deal with, and poppability.


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

Sadly I only have one wrap, my Didy Violet Waves size 7. I LOVE it!! I wish I had more. Wrapping is the best!


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I just bought my first woven, a Storch Vic, but used a Moby style wrap a lot in the first year. I am working on some carries now, and think I will love it when I don't suck so badly at it!


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I just bought my first woven, a Storch Vic, but used a Moby style wrap a lot in the first year. I am working on some carries now, and think I will love it when I don't suck so badly at it!


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm almost exclusively a wrapper.
Right now my favorite wrap is my Strawberry Bb Slen.


----------



## LittleGidding (Feb 9, 2008)

I wrap often. We have MTs and RSs too, but wrapping is my first love. I'm a Didymos nut. i mean, my first post on this forum is in the BW section


----------



## MaybeGracie (Jun 13, 2007)

Another almost-exclusive wrapper here! I love wrapping for its versatility. Front, back, hip, whatever I need I can do it with a wrap.

I do have a mei tai and a ring sling, both of which are great in certain circumstances, but for the most part we love our wraps. I usually use our Paul Didymos or our Christiane Ellaroo, but I also still on occasion use our Moby for a nice warm soft snuggle.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i'm turning into one! i used a ring sling and pouch for DD1, didn't love ABCs or SSCs. with DD2 i needed to be able to wear her on my back so woven wraps were a neccessity. i borrowed a few and bought inka storch last month. i bought a dyed orange red waves today, i can't wait to get it.


----------



## KJoy (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm not an exclusive wrapper - the Ergo gets a ton of use too - but I love my Didy Lars. When dd was around 7-8mos old we went through a period when she was too big for front carries for any length of time, and too squirmy to get a good back wrap, so I didn't reach for it as much. Now that she'll lay on my back to let me get a good wrap, it's back in regular rotation. I got my first shorty recently (a Bara Barn), and am having lots of fun with that too.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I go through phases and currently I love wrapping too!

I've got:
Didy: Red Waves 6, BlueJeans Nino 6, Krokus 7, Wildrose 5, Lachs 5
BB Slen: Lychee 4.6
Gypsymama: Freya in both 5yd and 4yd
Ellaroo: Jan 4.6

We mostly do rucksacs and the occasional front cross carry.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

I wrap here! I love my Moby Wrap. I don't have any experience with the others, my budget hasn't allowed it yet.


----------

